# Helter Skelter



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Charles Manson was right


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

What a bizarre post.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Charles Manson was right


What's the point of this thread ?

Jim


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

phideaux said:


> What's the point of this thread ?
> 
> Jim


He is trying to remind us he is still here and wants to spark more crap as a troll. Maybe the mods need to delete this meaningless dribble.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Heck, I gotta see what explanation is forthcoming..




Jim


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

phideaux said:


> Heck, I gotta see what explanation is forthcoming..
> 
> Jim


I don't get why as it is now this was posted in the General Survival sub forum. It belongs in the trash -I mean the Chit Chat sub forum.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Yep, makes me even more curious... aren't you just a little bit curious what possible explanation there could be...

I'm probably gonna end up dumpin it anyway, but gee Id love to hear why anyone would say such a thing..:scratch




Jim


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Might get a little more insight into why some people think the way they do...:dunno:





Naaaah!... you know I don't really believe that.




Jim


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

phideaux said:


> Yep, makes me even more curious... aren't you just a little bit curious what possible explanation there could be...
> 
> I'm probably gonna end up dumpin it anyway, but gee Id love to hear why anyone would say such a thing..:scratch
> 
> Jim


I agree, when I first saw the post, I had to wonder too. Many of us lived through that period of time and remember the event vividly. What point is peaches trying to identify? I am willing to bet on the "Race War" part vs. the "Brain Washing / Occult" part. The "Race War" part would be the obvious part for Peaches. JMHO.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

See, I told you that you'd be on Peaches Patrol phideaux... Dang, I must have ESPN2...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

phideaux said:


> Yep, makes me even more curious... aren't you just a little bit curious what possible explanation there could be...
> 
> I'm probably gonna end up dumpin it anyway, but gee Id love to hear why anyone would say such a thing..:scratch
> 
> Jim


I would be curious if I was a psychologist writing a book on narcissistic personality disorder. I am sure his case study would be fascinating.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Anybody who would proclaim that a Psychopathic killer is right, is no doubt a Psychopath themselves.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I would be curious if I wasn't so used to seeing posts by Peaches. He is only trying to get a rise out of people and spark arguments.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> Anybody who would proclaim that a Psychopathic killer is right, is no doubt a Psychopath themselves.


Makes sense. Peaches has an account on another forum where he had to change his SN. His old one was Edward Gein.

http://forums.audioreview.com/home-theater-video/any-links-i-should-add-my-v-website-25069.html


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

ras1219como said:


> I would be curious if I wasn't so used to seeing posts by Peaches. He is only trying to get a rise out of people and spark arguments.


And this is not the first forum Peaches has played these games in.

http://www.expertlaw.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70886


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> I would be curious if I was a psychologist writing a book on narcissistic personality disorder. I am sure his case study would be fascinating.


Maybe one day peaches will explain to his doctors what mommy did to him that made him proclaim "Charley is Right"!

I don't even want to know what part of him is named Charley!!! and I will never read the book if published...


----------



## icMojo (Jul 6, 2016)

ras1219como said:


> I would be curious if I wasn't so used to seeing posts by Peaches. He is only trying to get a rise out of people and spark arguments.


LOL seems to have worked


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

icMojo said:


> LOL seems to have worked


Peaches is the resident "Ask-hole"



> Someone who consistently abuses internet fora and discussion boards to post stupid questions a quick google search could have easily answered. Usually withholds relevant information so that even posters trying to help cannot really solve his problem adequately. Utterly disgraceful and quick to insult anyone who refers him to google or other sources.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

IN MY HUMBLE OPINION, Peaches fulfills a self appointed position on this forum -- the clown. He shows up at the party, does funny / ridiculous / silly / comical things and then goes away. Clowns are important for the laughs they generate but you would probably not ask them about financial investments.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Pot stirred, OP MIA.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

tmttactical said:


> IN MY HUMBLE OPINION, Peaches fulfills a self appointed position on this forum -- the clown. He shows up at the party, does funny / ridiculous / silly / comical things and then goes away. Clowns are important for the laughs they generate but you would probably not ask them about financial investments.


Yeah but the last Clown I saw was "Pennywise" from Stephan Kings "It" and he wasn't very nice.

BEEP, BEEP Peaches. On this Forum they all float...hahahahahha


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

A wasted thread.

This has absolutely nothing to do with Prepping or survival.

Why I even let it get past the OP, I don't know...



Wont happen again.




Jim


----------

